# Does it matter if you tune or wax first?



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

Does it matter if you tune or wax first? if you wax first, you get some wax on the edges, does it protect the edges at all. if you tune first there's can be a layer of wax the first couple of times you go down.

Any preference, what do you guys do?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I usually tune edges first then wax. Hate to get any metal shavings after a fresh wax. Pretty much all scrapers come with a notch in it to clean the wax off the edges so your file or edger does not get caked full of wax if you wax then edge though. Is probably all personal preference though.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> I usually tune edges first then wax. Hate to get any metal shavings after a fresh wax. Pretty much all scrapers come with a notch in it to clean the wax off the edges so your file or edger does not get caked full of wax if you wax then edge though. Is probably all personal preference though.


Tune first then wax. It's easy to take off wax on metal so any wax left on your edges will come off first run or two if you miss it after scraping. On the other hand, any metal filings left after tuning are going to get ground into your base and you'll probably mess up your nice new wax job with the file guides.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

tune first, wax second. confirmed.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You have to clean after filing
You have to clean before waxing
Only one order makes sense.


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

john doe said:


> You have to clean after filing
> You have to clean before waxing
> Only one order makes sense.


So I guess there's a consensus, Tune first, wax second.

What kind of cleaning do you do? Hot wax scrape or citrus base cleaner? There's controversy with base cleaners drying out your board. Dunno if I want to spend extra time melting wax and scraping twice, and use extra wax, or buy base cleaner and dry out my board. I'm guessing i will wait until the end of the season and see how much crud gets on my board, and decide if i want to buy base cleaner (for the worst of crud).

Has anyone used this or seen this at Ace Hardwares? ACE CITRUS CLEANER-DEGREASER Gallon 1186A-GR4 ESSENTIAL INDUSTRIES i've looked at some citrus cleaners before, i'm just worried about buying something that has some extra weird chemicals in it.


Edit: oh yeah, I'm gonna help my friend wax his board, he said he waxed it 2 out of 15 times last season. How can you tell how dry or how badly a board needs wax? I read somewhere that you can see it from the white spots. I can see it on my board cause it's black, but there's graphics on his board. What is it suppose to feel like, smooth or sticky or rough?


----------

